# collaudatore



## arci_firenze

Por favor, come se puede definir en Español un técnico, ingeniero, etc.. que comprueba un trabajo o una obra o un servicio o el buen cumplimiento de un contrato o de un servicio. 
En Italiano el termino es "collaudatore" o sea "Chi collauda, sia occasionalmente, sia come addetto stabilmente al collaudo di determinate specie di macchine, attrezzi, strumenti, ecc., o di costruzioni, presso uffici pubblici o aziende private. (Treccani)".
Muchas gracias


----------



## Geviert

Ciao Arci,

Io lo chiamerei _perito_ (come in italiano).


----------



## arci_firenze

Gracias Geviert.
La definición RAE de perito es:
"_Persona que, poseyendo determinados conocimientos científicos, artísticos, técnicos o prácticos, informa, bajo juramento, al juzgador sobre puntos litigiosos en cuanto se relacionan con su especial saber o experiencia_". 
Por eso el "perito" me parece una figura un poco más especifica del "collaudatore", que en Italia puede ser también la persona encargada del control de calidad de un servicio o de un proceso de producción. ¿Que opinas? 
Gracias, 
Arci


----------



## Geviert

Infatti, il perito, in senso stretto, giuridico, "comprueba... el buen cumplimiento de un contrato o de un servicio". In senso lato, può riferirsi a qualsiasi esperto, secondo me.  Altrimenti potresti scrivere 

"técnico en control de..."


----------



## arci_firenze

Grazie Geviert, 
alla prossima,

Arci


----------



## Spiritoso78

Esatto Geviert, infatti anche nei Tribunali c'è la figura del *perito* (detto CTU - il consulente tecnico d'ufficio nominato dal Giudice)


----------



## King Crimson

Per quanto riguarda l'italiano _perito _non è sinonimo di _collaudatore_, anche se entrambi ovviamente devono avere perizia in un determinato campo. Non se in spagnolo si mantenga questa differenza, ma mi chiedo anche se non si possa utlizzare probador (almeno in alcuni ambiti)...


----------



## Neuromante

*"Perito"*
Lo de "probador" es otra cosa


----------



## King Crimson

Neuro, no estoy convencido de que “perito” en español es una buena traducción en todos los contextos donde se usa el término “collaudatore”. Por ejemplo, ¿usarías “perito” como traducción de “collaudatore di automobili”?


----------



## Neuromante

En el contexto que ha dado arci-firenze (Que es el que nos interesa) "collaudatore" se traduce como "perito". En el caso de "collaudatore di automobili" sería "testador de coches".
"Probador" nunca; simplemente porque el verbo es"testar"



"Probador de automóbiles" sería:
A: Un señor que cata coches para ver como saben
B: Un lugar donde los coches se prueban ropa sin tener que desvestirse ante miradas indiscretas
c: Un señor que está probando un montón de coches distintos porque no se decide con cual quedarse
d: Un señor al que le prestan un coche a ver si le gusta.


----------



## King Crimson

Para mi arci-firenze no ha dado un contexto, o sea el contexto que ha dado es demasiado genérico (_opere, macchine, edifici, attrezzature, servizi, strumenti, _es decir todo) para usar el mismo término, incluso in italiano.

Por ejemplo, en el caso de tubería y o tanques no usaría el término “collaudatore” en italiano, sino “ispettore” (y “inspector” en español, come en el caso de _Inspector de Tubería, Recipientes a Presión y Tanques Atmosféricos_ o _Inspector de Ensayos No Destructivos_).

P.D. No estaba sugiriendo que “collaudatore di automobili” tendría que ser traducido como “Probador de automóbiles”, solo estaba preguntando como traducirías “collaudatore di automobili” al español. En realidad, “probador (de sistemas)” solo era un ejemplo sugerido en el enlace que puse más arriba y que sería la traducción de “collaudatore software” (también aquí en el foro Español-Inglés). Tal como puedes ver hay varias traducciones posibles de “collaudatore” al español, según el contexto.


----------



## francisgranada

Dalle mie parti la parola che corrisponde letteralmente a _collaudare (_o_ collaudazione)_ significa l'atto ufficiale quando si conferma che un certo "progetto" (obra, trabajo, edificio ...) è stato "compiuto" o realizzato ed è pronto per essere usato (adoperato/abitato/messo in funzione ecc...).                                     

Da un tale punto di vista _perito _non mi pare il termine giusto, perché il _colladatore _è piuttosto una persona o ente ufficiale/responsabile per il "progetto" e non necessariamente un _perito _nel vero senso della parola (cioè "entendido, experimentado, hábil, práctico en una ciencia o arte", come lo definisce il DRAE) ...


----------



## Geviert

Ciao King,

come sicuramente sai, lo spagnolo (fuori da quello giuridico) è molto flessibile per quanto riguarda la denominazione delle professioni/ruoli. In tal senso, il termine *perito *(in spagnolo) può benissimo connotare quello che fa il _collaudatore _e non necessariamente  perché "entrambi devono avere perizia in un determinato campo", ma appunto per la flessibilità dei ruoli. Se non è un "perito colegiado" (in senso giuridico), allora è un esperto qualsiasi che è in grado di verificare l'idoneità di costruzioni, impianti o sistemi, macchine o  materiali diversi secondo norme di  legge o requisiti contrattuali (ciò che fa il collaudatore appunto). 

Certo che se proprio vogliamo spaccare il capello, basterà mettere "técnico en control de..." (come suggerito ), ma sicuramente non "probador", altrimenti sarei d'accordo con l'opzione B di Neuro.  				 			  			   		 			 				 			 			 				


Ps. Bravo Francis, ma nel tuo intervento manca la _pars construens_: se non è il termine giusto, allora qual'è?


----------



## King Crimson

Ciao Geviert,
Vada per "perito" allora (a parte il "testador de coches", naturalmente)...


----------



## olimpia91

arci_firenze said:


> Por favor, ¿cómo se puede definir en Español un técnico, ingeniero, etc.. que comprueba un trabajo o una obra o un servicio o el buen cumplimiento de un contrato o de un servicio?.



Simplemente _certificador, o técnico/ingeniero certificador._


----------



## arci_firenze

Sono davvero felice dell'interesse che ha provocato la mia domanda su come si può tradurre in spagnolo la parola "collaudatore".
Nel mio caso specifico dovevo tradurre il termine "collaudatore" con riferimento a chi, nell'ambito di un contratto pubblico di servizi (realizzazione di una carta topografica o di un rilievo catastale), o di un opera (costruzione di un ponte, di un edificio, ecc) verifica che il servizio o il manufatto risponda a requisiti tecnici (livello di precisione o qualità dei materiali) e contrattuali (tempi, rispetto delle norme sul lavoro e ambientali, ecc..).
In questo contesto sposerei l'opzione di Geviert “_técnico en control de_..." .
Sul termine "_certificador_" o "_técnico/ingeniero certificador_" ho il dubbio che sia limitativo, in quanto si riferisca solo a chi fa controlli di qualità di alimenti o controlli di qualità di produzione (certificazioni CE, ISO:9001, ecolabeling, ecc.. - tecnici che lavorano per le società di certificazione come Bureau Veritas, TUV, ecc.. ) . Grazie a tutti per il Vs interessamento e contributo.


----------



## olimpia91

En las obras se extienden certificados de avance, certificados de eficiencia energética, certificados de final de obra, certificados de seguridad laboral, certificados de calidad, etc., y la función del las persona que los emiten es la de certificadores, y su título universitario suele ser el de ingeniero.


----------



## francisgranada

Geviert said:


> ... Ps. Bravo Francis, ma nel tuo intervento manca la _pars construens_: se non è il termine giusto, allora qual'è?


Hai perfettamente ragione. Purtroppo la _pars construens_ non la conosco ... Posso solo chiedere perché _collaudare _in italiano (e in alcune lingue che conosco) ha questo senso particolare mentre nello spagnolo no. Si tratta di un uso "innovativo", oppure già in Latino si usava il verbo "collaudare" nel senso di cui stiamo parlando?

Secondo il DRAE: _*colaudar *(Del lat. collaudāre) *1.* tr. ant.__ *alabar* (elogiar).
_Secondo il Treccani: _*Collaudare  *[dal lat. collaudare «lodare»...]* 1.* ant. Lodare ampiamente,*  2*. Pocedere al collaudo di costruzioni, macchine, impianti, materiali varî ...                                                          
_


----------



## arci_firenze

Secondo il Treccani: 
*collaudatóre* s. m. (f. -_trice_) [der. di collaudare]. – Chi collauda, sia occasionalmente, sia come addetto stabilmente al collaudo di determinate specie di macchine, attrezzi, strumenti, ecc., o di costruzioni, presso uffici pubblici o aziende private. Nell’industria siderurgica, lo stesso che _controllore_.


----------

